# Knitting shops in Canada?



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

I live in California, but will be taking a cruise in October that starts in NYC and ends in Quebec City. I am hoping to visit yarn shops along the way, burt especially in Canada. Any suggestions for shops I will be able to find? We will be stopping in:
Newport, Rhode Island
Boston, Mass
Bar Harbor, Maine
Saint John, New Brunswick
Halifax, Nova Scotia
Charlottetown, Canada,
Quebeck City, Canada
Can't travel without bringing back yarn!


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.briggsandlittle.com/wool/

This is the website for a yarn mill in New Brunswick. I visited it last year. Great yarn. There is a map on the website. I don't know how long you are in New Brunswick.


----------



## Kacky (Aug 20, 2012)

You will have a wonderful time! Too bad you aren't going to Victoria. There is a yarn shop there called The Bee Hive. It is quaint and adorable. With each yarn, they don't just make a little square swatch. They knit a tiny sweater!! They are also extremely helpful also. I kept ordering from them way after I came back home to Texas.


----------



## BGP (Mar 8, 2011)

In Saint John, New Brunswick not far from where the ship "should " be docked, in Brunswick Square there is a small yarn shop with some interesting yarns. In Prince Edward Island, they make yarn similar to Briggs and Little under name MacAusland's. (or McAusland). The one place I know they sell it and other yarns in Charlottetown - is at Owl's Hollow - an interesting shop that also sells less mainstream toys and books. It is about a twenty minute drive from the dock. 
Not to exclude Rhode Island, the other stops have great waterfront areas to browse and enjoy. I now live on PEI, but if you find graveyards intriguing, while in Saint John, walk up the King Street hill through the first park you come to,into the next two, and you will learn a lot about the history of the area. Or start walking the hill inside through Market Square, Brunswick Square, the Old City Market (good place for lunch) and then outside across through the parks. 
I just throw that in about graveyards because as I travel through the US of A, I can learn so much about the hearts and history of people who have come before us. 
Enjoy the cruise. b


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

We will be there for one day only. I see the mill is in York County. I doubt we would have the time to get to the mill, but it looks wonderful. Thank you so much for this suggestion. I'm hoping to find a LYS right in the towns or villages we are visiting. May not be possible, but I certainly would not want to miss one if it was anywhere near where we will be. Thanks again.


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

In a magazine a few months ago I saw an article about those little sweater swatches. They were not only cute, but they were useful, too. They demonstrated the techniques used in the pattern chosen.


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks. Those are great suggestions. Now, for sure, I will bring an empty bag with me on the cruise. As Los Angeles is not exactly a hotbed of knitters, I expect to see yarns on the East Coast and in Canada that I have not seen here.


----------



## ZaaZaa3 (Mar 12, 2012)

There are yarn shops in Maine,Bar Harbor. Lots of wool.


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks so much. I can't wait to see them. This is going to be a wonderful trip, for sure.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Maxine1944 said:


> I live in California, but will be taking a cruise in October that starts in NYC and ends in Quebec City. I am hoping to visit yarn shops along the way, burt especially in Canada. Any suggestions for shops I will be able to find? We will be stopping in:
> Newport, Rhode Island
> Boston, Mass
> Bar Harbor, Maine
> ...


Just got a brochure from HAL the other day, and we're considering taking the cruise between Boston and Montreal. Don't know what cruise line you'll be using or when you're going, but I'll be following this topic closely.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Bee's Yarn shop in BarHarbor and Lilac Lilly yarn shop in Southwest Harbor just a few miles outside of BarHarbor


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

I can add to your Halifax, NS stop. On Barrington Street, which is a couple streets up the hill from where you will be docked, there is a little shop called The Loop. They don't have a lot but it is all specialty wools and gorgeous stuff. The best store is in the Hydrostone area. This area is so well know but you wouldn't walk there. Bus or taxi would get you there in ten minutes. It's in between Robie Street and Gottingen Street. Again, a small type yarn store but they are so stocked. They have full sized knitted pieces hanging everywhere which gives a good idea of what something looks and feels like made up. This store is called LK Yarns. I believe the owners work there themselves and it's basically the same two ladies and a younger girl. So knowlegeable and organized and a huge variety. I don't think you'd be disappointed with this store. The Hydrostone area has little cafes and a couple specialty shops. It's a bustling place on Saturday mornings. These two are really the best and easy to get to places for Halifax. I only wish there were more. Have a wonderful cruise.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Also check with your cruise line and see if they have any listings of yarn shops in the towns where they will be docking.
Can't hurt to ask. Another place to check would be travel agencies or the chamber of commerce or whatever they are
called in the area. They want to get the tourists. I'm sure if you google the towns CofC, they will be more than happy
to let you know where you can spend your money.


----------

